# Advice please!!



## DJCJ (May 24, 2007)

Morning All
I have a quandry.  I am having treatment abroad and yesterday had my down reg scan at a nearby clinic.  When the doc scanned me, she initially said 'oh you have a follicle about 5mm on your right ovary' and I exclaimed 'what?' .  Then she asked me whether I had had a bleed and I said I had, she then checked my left ovary, told me all was quiet and rechecked my right ovary but said nothing.  She told me that my lining was thin at 3mm and that I was o.k. to start stimming today.  

She then completed the report for my clinic saying that both ovaries were inactive and gave the measurement on my lining.  My clinic on receipt of this told me to go ahead and with my stimms today.  

I have just had a sleepless night worrying about 'the follicle' as surely if it was a follicle she wouldnt' have given me the go ahead to start stimming and if it isn't a follicle, what did she see? My DH keeps trying to reassure me that she would have advised me if this was a potential problem and marked it in the report but i am mentally beating myself up that I didn't question her further, this is our 6th cycle but the 1st time this has ever happened and I'm afraid that the fact we have our travel booked etc and this does not really allow for any delays to our cycle made me act like an idiot and stopped me from asking in case I heard something I didn't want to hear. Dh reckons I should ring them on Monday and get her to confirm what she meant but I am hesitant as a) I doubt she'd remember my scan specifically and just go from what she wrote on the report anyway b) what do I do about starting stimms today? My clinic have told me to go ahead based on her report

Has anyone had a similar experience or offer any advice?
Thanks 
DJ x


----------



## DJCJ (May 24, 2007)

Waiting on a call back from my clinic, but if anyone has any suggestions in the meanwhile, I'd be delighted - really obsessing here...and not sure if I should be


----------



## DJCJ (May 24, 2007)

My clinic just rang, and I explained the comment and they suggested that what the doctor might have been referring to was a resting antral follicle, however assured me that once I've had a bleed and my lining is thin, even if they had scanned me and it looked like a little cyst they would still have me starting stimms tonight anyway. They advised me to have a decent nights sleep tonight and not to worry.

Hope this info will take the edge off someone else's panic, should they ever have a situation like this

Good luck to all


----------



## faning (Jun 6, 2007)

Hi
Am glad you got your mind put at rest - nothing worse than stressing needlessly, the whole treatment thing is stressful enough without added worry like that. I often think medical staff have NO idea how much we ladies anaylse every comment they make   

Where are you going for tx? I've had tx overseas as you'll see from my info

Good Luck in your quest for a sibling      
x


----------



## DJCJ (May 24, 2007)

Thanks for your reply and good wishes Faning.  Definitely thought I'd heard it all as its our 6th cycle, but no one has ever made any reference to follicles at the down reg scan before    and it really doesn't take much to throw me into a spin during this process....


----------

